# '37 (?) Schwinn Packard



## jrassett (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi folks!! Found this guy leaning against a fellas shop earlier today and a couple hours and $250 later I own it. I may have over paid, not sure, but I love the bike. Just needs new tires and shes ready to roll. Wanted to check with you all and make sure the year was correct (serial numbers should be where?)? did this have a tank? and did I make a rookie mistake and pay too much or did I hit gold? Thanks for looking


----------



## daved66 (Jul 27, 2013)

price is just a number,  enjoyment is what you get out of it. may be a base model like
my 1941 Packard, but you have a different frame. which did not have a tank/rack/guard.  serial number  under the crank,
or bottom bracket they call it.   if you pull the crank, it may have a date on it

needs a lot of love,  but a fun project.


----------



## bike (Jul 27, 2013)

*seems yah got yourself*

a colson boy!


----------



## jpromo (Jul 27, 2013)

Yup, not a Schwinn but Colson. The date is right around '37 though. A fine bicycle! You probably paid about market value of what it's worth, so neither gold nor bust if that makes you feel better


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2013)

Serial number should be under the bottom bracket. Either a 36 or 37. No tank. Does it have round or peaked fenders?


----------



## jrassett (Jul 27, 2013)

shoot, thought she was a schwinn by the sweet heart sprocket (and thats what the old fella said it was ). oh well glad I didnt over pay for it and thanks, it IS a fine bicycle and gonna be a blast to ride! It has the peaked fenders


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2013)

Its a '37 Double Bar tall frame. Same as my '36 except for mine having round fenders.


----------



## jrassett (Jul 27, 2013)

cool! thanks for the info guys, really appreciate it, nice to see what the color was too!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice long wheelbase Colson! Much better than a Schwinn.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 28, 2013)

*colson*

what a cool bike.keep us updated on its progress.


----------



## jrassett (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks I will, though I admit other than tires, grips, and some cleaning I probably wont do much to her. Im still learning about the different brands and in past experience when someone tells ya its a Schwinn and its not, its a bad thing! Glad I got lucky this time. I just knew it was a pre-war and I didnt have a pre-war bike in the collection so Im all kinds of happy with it. Looks all original then??


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Nice long wheelbase Colson! Much better than a Schwinn.




I agree, I'd have happily paid $250 to own that bike, and yes it looks to be original and correct, Colson used the SW sprocket as well and there is no tank for this model.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2013)

Decent deal! Schwinn and Colson both made Packard badged bikes, around the same time. And both had their own version of a sweetheart chainring, as well as a parallel bar roadster frame, so there can be confusion! But, only Colson had the long wheelbase model. The year is stamped as a 2 digit code, aside from the serial # on the BB. The one I have is E 7 (1937, probably March built) .


----------



## fatbike (Aug 8, 2013)

Fair price for that 36-37 colson. Neat saddle... Lobdel long spring it looks like. I would definitely use that. My guess its a 37. I didnt read the thread closely enough to see if the bike was date yet.


----------



## jrassett (Aug 8, 2013)

Just wanted to show ya what she looks like after her clean up! Rides real smooth, lovin it!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 8, 2013)

*Nice Colson*

It cleaned up nicely, and I love the long wheelbase models.
 Have fun with it!............Wayne


----------

